# chrismar's 2018 Lawn Journal



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Finally got in the first mow, so I figure it's time to start my 2018 lawn journal.

History, moved in January 2015, full renovation on front and back August 2015. KBG in the front, TTTF in the back. Cultivars in my sig. About 22,000 SF of turf, total.

Some pics from this morning:

*Front*




*Side*
This was the area was renovated in 2015 with the rest of the yard, however shortly after there was some heavy machinery and patio materials which made it a bit of a nightmare. I've been focusing on the triangle approach and proper feeding to let the kbg take over and fill in. It's the subject of my "side yard rehab" thread.





*Back*
A nightmare at the moment. Tons of dandelion, clover, annua and triv. Gonna try and knock it out, but might reno in 2019 or 2020 with KBG. We'll see.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Log:

4/1 - Pre-M - Prodiamine @ .75 lb / A rate
4/22 - GrubEx1; 2,4-D, dicamba - Spot sprayed broadleafs in front & side lawns and back beds
4/24 - Lime (Bonide Turf Turbo) @ 9 lb / M across front & side
4/26 - Herbicide cocktail of 2,4-D, dicamba and triclopyr. Full on attack mode of little bit of clover in the front/side and the massive amounts of clover and dandelion in the back.
4/29 - First mow of the front, 2nd of the back. 3.25" HOC.


----------



## PHXCobra (Mar 20, 2018)

Looks great.


----------



## GlennBlake (Feb 28, 2018)

Looks good @chrismar for only the early mows of the season.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

@PHXCobra @GlennBlake thanks!

5/1 - threw down some OceanGro at bag rate with a few handfuls thrown into the beds for the shrubs and ornamentals.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

You should buy a bag of milo and set it on the driveway. Then take a picture for the Milo contest. No one will be able to tell that the green was courtesy of Jersey rather than WI  
Looks great.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Spent the last couple of mornings prepping a new bed around the shed. So far I've edged it out and sprayed some glyphosate. I'll take a weed whacker to it in a few days to remove most of the foliage.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

That will make mowing and trimming around the shed alot easier, and make it look finished! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

That's going to look really good! Don't you feel so evil killing off turf that up until that point you worked so hard to keep lush?? It's like raising a pig for slaughter!


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> That will make mowing and trimming around the shed alot easier, and make it look finished! :thumbsup:


That's exactly why I'm doing it! 



Jconnelly6b said:


> That's going to look really good! Don't you feel so evil killing off turf that up until that point you worked so hard to keep lush?? It's like raising a pig for slaughter!


I do. A little piece of me dies every time I have to rip up or kill some sod.


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

Hi Chrismar,

Do you think your weed issues in the back are due to the different seed supplier ? I see you have "elite" KBG cultivars in the front. Were these KBG seeds "sod quality" ?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

SJ Lawn said:


> Do you think your weed issues in the back are due to the different seed supplier ? I see you have "elite" KBG cultivars in the front. Were these KBG seeds "sod quality" ?


Hi SJ... yes the front was from sod quality seed. I do have a dandelion or some clover here or there. I think I sprayed 3 spots in the front today.

The back, I attribute to the poor soil conditions. I don't baby it nearly as much as a baby the front. The front is the "showcase" the back is where the kids play and conversely doesn't get the attention (and chemicals) the front does. I didn't have even close to this much weed pressure in the back last year, though, so not exactly sure where my regimen fell short.

I am attacking it hard, though. I went out and spot sprayed more of my 2,4-D and triclopyr cocktail this morning. There was a lot of dead or dying stuff that I sprayed 13 days ago. Slow and steady wins the race (hopefully).

I will say, though, that if I can't turn it around by this time next year, guess what?! A reno (to kbg) is looking VERY likely.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Took the weed whacker to the new bed area. Got most of the (soon to be crispy) grass out of the way. May do another pass in a couple of days. Laid out the new plants in what I think will be their final spots.






For those curious, I've got 3 boxwoods between the back wall and fence (could have probably gone with 4). A knockout rose flanked by two "little lime" hydrangeas. In front of that we have 2 spireas. On the corner we have a Sargent Tina crabapple and a hosta. I'll probably fill in some of the bare areas with some annuals. Or maybe perennials. Not sure yet.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Tackled a low spot in the yard yesterday that would have standing water for days after a storm and be wet constantly. We (not so) affectionately called it "the swamp":



So, I hired a local landscaper to dig a 4x4x4' hole:



I had 1.5 tons of 3/4" gravel delivered and put a foot down at the bottom of the hole:



I then put in my NDS flo well wrapped in landscape fabric. The night before I had also attached the 6" inlet to the flo well with silicone:



I got everything leveled up and then started filling more of the gravel around the sides:



After the gravel I backfilled with the excavated soil, and then put the topsoil back on top, which the landscaper thoughtfully put in a different pile:



According to the calculator on NDS' website this should hold over 150 gallons of water, so I hope this solves my low spot standing water problem and eliminates "The Swamp".

(The extra dirt will go to fill a big low spot in the front, but that's a project and a story for a different day.)


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Drainage project appears to be working. Looking into the inlet I can see the water level is about 4 or 5" inches from the grate:



That's 150 gallons of water that would be sitting on top of the soil. Hopefully it drains/recedes enough over the next 24 hours to handle the next onslaught of rain we're about to get!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Would you consider adding a pipe underground to a lower area as an overflow with a pop up in case you get an excessive amount of rain?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Would you consider adding a pipe underground to a lower area as an overflow with a pop up in case you get an excessive amount of rain?


Yup, that's phase 2. And phase 2 will be executed if phase 1 isn't cutting it as well as I had hoped. I didn't want to tear up more of the yard and encounter the irrigation lines that I know exist between the swamp and where I'd run the pipe if I didn't have to.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Sunday (5/20):

Finally got the plants around the shed in the ground. All that's left is mulch.



Opened the pool... or should I say pond?



Though, after 24 hours it's already looking much better:


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

How is your lawn reacting to the all the cloudy days and rain we have seen in NJ the past several days ?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

How did the NDS flo well handle all the rian we had?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

SJ Lawn said:


> How is your lawn reacting to the all the cloudy days and rain we have seen in NJ the past several days ?


Seedheads and growth overload! I chopped off a good 2-4" yesterday. I should have taken before and after measurements.



ericgautier said:


> How did the NDS flo well handle all the rian we had?


Pretty good. I still had some puddling, but it's receding much quicker than it used to, hours vs days/weeks. I think a lot of the puddling is due to the fact that the extra excavated dirt is sitting "downhill" from that area. Once I relocate it and the extra can run off properly, I think it'll be a lot better. So far I'm happy, and more importantly the wife is happy too!


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

That's looking good @chrismar !!


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> That's looking good @chrismar !!


Thanks!

I sprayed PGR (.75 oz/M) + FAS (4 oz/M Fe, 3.4 oz/M AS) + Serenade (4 oz/M) on the front this morning. Forgot the hell strip. D'OH! It'll get washed off this evening.

Will post some new pics on Friday after my next mow.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

... oh, and the pool's looking much better too:


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I went up on the porch roof to clean out the gutter (full of samaras, the little bastards!), and I couldn't help myself from taking some high-altitude @wardconnor-type shots!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Yep. No drone needed


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Threw down some 10-10-10 over the front. Had some left over from last year.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Today, I built a planter around the mailbox (yep, it isn't centered. Whoops!)



And the lighting was looking good on the lawn so I took a few pics:


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Looks great @chrismar. I really like the choice of retaining wall paver stones for around the mail box. Nice simple and clean. What are you thinking about planting in it? Or are you just going to put mulch?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Looks great @chrismar. I really like the choice of retaining wall paver stones for around the mail box. Nice simple and clean. What are you thinking about planting in it? Or are you just going to put mulch?


Thanks! The wife has been wanting some creeping phlox for years, and the garden center finally had some, so that's what's been planted in it.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

*Garden Updates!*

Overall:


Squash/cuke bed is doing good:


Got a zucchini or two growing:


The tomato/pepper/onion bed (aka salsa bed) is also looking pretty good:


Got a few jalapeños ready to pick:


Raspberries are almost as tall as the t-trellis:


Blueberries are plumping up:


Some strawberries are ready to pick:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

chrismar said:


> *Garden Updates!*


Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Chrismar, the garden looks great. Is the irrigation manual or automatic?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

g-man said:


> Chrismar, the garden looks great. Is the irrigation manual or automatic?


Automatic, through the rachio.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Garden looks awesome! Do you have issues with rabbits or anything?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

@chrismar OT.. I think I saw it in one of your pictures. Any tips of how to care for Meadow Sage? My girls planted some this year and saw yours looks awesome.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> @chrismar OT.. I think I saw it in one of your pictures. Any tips of how to care for Meadow Sage? My girls planted some this year and saw yours looks awesome.


@ericgautier no sage here. The only herbs I grow are mint, basil and cilantro.



pennstater2005 said:


> Garden looks awesome! Do you have issues with rabbits or anything?


Apparently I do. Just this morning I went to take my morning coffee walk around the garden and a rabbit popped out of my strawberry patch! I felt like Mr. McGregor chasing out Peter Rabbit! Damage appears to be minimal, if anything at all.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

chrismar said:


> @ericgautier no sage here. The only herbs I grow are mint, basil and cilantro.


No.. not in your garden. In your flower bed... this one:


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> No.. not in your garden. In your flower bed... this one:


Ahhh! From my aerial shot! It's actually not salvia/sage, it's catmint. 

I actually have some lavender that's on it's last legs that I've been thinking about replacing with salvia.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

chrismar said:


> Ahhh! From my aerial shot! It's actually not salvia/sage, it's catmint.
> 
> I actually have some lavender that's on it's last legs that I've been thinking about replacing with salvia.


Gotcha. :thumbup: Yeah, first year w/ the salvia... just trying to see what I need to do end of season. :lol:


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I'd probably treat it like I treat all my other flowering perennials, which is to cut it down at the end of the season. I do that for the catmint, lavender and bee balm and it comes back bigger and better every year.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Threw down some Scott's Disease EX at the curative rate (4 lb / M). Will throw more down in 14 days. Not sure if that'll be at the curative or preventative rate yet.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Snuck in a mow before heading to the office.

Yesterday's PGR+FAS looks to be doing it's job:




And a pic of Bobbi because she did a good job today and she's sick and tired of not getting any recognition:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@chrismar Very nice! So you're liking the mower then?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> @chrismar Very nice! So you're liking the mower then?


This'll be my third season with her. She's a beast for sure, but there was a definite learning cuve. Plus she drinks gas like it's lemonade on a hot summer's day. About 10-15 gallons per season.

If I had unlimited funds and were to do it all over again I'd spring for the floating deck. It's such a bear to change the HOC that I only do it twice a year. I'd probably do it 3 or 4 times per year if it were a little bit easier.

Other than those little nits I'm perfectly happy with her!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

chrismar said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > @chrismar Very nice! So you're liking the mower then?
> ...


Have you ever considered a sulky for it? Is there even one available for the Bobcat? How do you drink beer on that thing :lol:


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Have you ever considered a sulky for it? Is there even one available for the Bobcat? How do you drink beer on that thing :lol:


There is, and I have considered it, but I feel walking (sometimes running, depending on what gear I put her in) is at least some form of exercise. I tracked it once and IIRC it was about 3 miles worth of walking to trim, mow and blow the yard.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Looks good Chris!


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Threw down 315 lbs of OceanGro and got an OG ankle/shin tan to prove it:


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

*Lawn*

Threw down some DiseaseEX on 6/19 and raised the HOC to 3.75", will prob go up another 1/4" soon.

Some pics...




*Garden*

Growing like weeds. Weeds have been growing like crazy too. Spent about 2 hours weeding the beds yesterday evening. Been watering every other day for at least 30 mins, depending on the temperatures.

Overall:


Cuke & Squash bed:



I've already picked a handful of zucchini and yellow squash, but there's plenty more:


Tomato, pepper and onion bed:



With some growing tomatoes:



And finally the watermelons started vining! Won't be long until they start flowering!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Lawn looks beautiful @chrismar!!! Is there anything in the gardens that you are able to eat yet?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Lawn looks beautiful @chrismar!!! Is there anything in the gardens that you are able to eat yet?


Thanks! Picked and gave away some zucchini, but have some more ready and prepped to use this weekend.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Sprayed PGR + FAS + Serenade on 7/4. Probably should have skipped the FAS and lowered the PGR dosage as some areas are looking extra dark/blackish. Oh well.

Went out for a mow & blow yesterday morning, decided to GPS track it for giggles:


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

The garden looks oh so delicious :thumbsup:

John Deere has a residential app MowerPlus that also GPS tracks mowing direction. I have the app, but haven't tried that feature yet.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Garden updates (before the rain)!

Overall:


Some of the tomato plants are reaching 8' tall:


This happens every year to the zucchini in late July:


The yellow squash and cucumber in the same bed are doing just fine:


Watermelon! (About the size of a cantaloupe right now):


Blueberries! (Stop eating them, birds!):


The first two rows of onions are almost ready for harvest (the second two rows were planted about a week ago):


Baby raspberries!


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Oh, and a harvest from 2 days ago:


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I put a rain gauge up the other day so I can track rainfall. How lucky for all of you! 

Between yesterday and this morning we got 1.25" in the B-dubs.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Another 1/2" rain yesterday/last night.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Waving hello...


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Threw down 81# of Turf Turbo (lime) across the front (in the rain).

The grass is loving the 1.5+" rain we've gotten over the last week. The rain + PGR wearing off is sending the top growth into overdrive.



This was taken yesterday, 3 days after my last mow. Needs a mow again, but more rain is preventing that from happening.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Super glad I got my PGR down yesterday. Forecast says 3+ inches of rain in the next 4 days!


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

chrismar said:


> Threw down 81# of Turf Turbo (lime) across the front (in the rain).


@chrismar I must of missed something in your notes, what was the reason for the lime?

Lawn looking lovely green :thumbup:


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Powhatan said:


> @chrismar I must of missed something in your notes, what was the reason for the lime?
> 
> Lawn looking lovely green :thumbup:


Thanks!

As for the lime, I've got a low Ph soil (5.5 on my 2017 Logan Labs test). Perfect for my blueberries and hydrangeas, not so great for the lawn.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

chrismar said:


> Powhatan said:
> 
> 
> > @chrismar I must of missed something in your notes, what was the reason for the lime?
> ...


5.5 gotcha. My soil test in 2017 reported 5.4 pH so I've been adding lime as well.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Lawn looks great! You doing a nitrogen blitz this year?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Lawn looks great! You doing a nitrogen blitz this year?


Absolutely! One of my favorite times of the season!


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

It's been a busy in the yard the last two days! 6 hours on Sunday and 9 hours on Monday to tackle two projects.

*Front Regrade*
The first project was to lift up an area in the front that has settled over where the sewer line is. Over the years it has ended up about a foot lower than the rest of the yard. The total sunken in area was probably about 10x15'.

Before:


You can see the darker area where the grass is taller with the scalped edges from the mower going up and down into the depression.

First, I cut up and moved the sod to a tarp (all by hand and without a sod cutter). This is what took the most time. 6 hours total.


Then, I filled it with my "swamp dirt" from my other project. It took 12 loads from my gorilla cart to fill in the depression. Each load holds probably about 2 cubic feet, so 24 cubic feet total, give or take.


After that I rolled it with the rented lawn roller to hopefully provide some compaction. I don't want this settling any more because I don't ever want to have to do this again. After rolling I put down 400# of top soil.


Once the top soil was lightly raked I put the sod back on top and rolled the area again to ensure good root to soil contact.


It looks like garbage because the sod was out for longer than I had hoped, but it should bounce back. I'm watering this 3 times a day at 10a, 2p and 6p for 5 minutes each (to start). I'll keep this up for a couple of weeks, or until I can't easily pull up the sod any longer.

*Drainage Project (aka "The Swamp")*
A few months ago I posted about how I put a dry well in where the runoff from the house ended up in the backyard. Before the dry well this area would collect and hold water for days, if not weeks. We (not so lovingly) started referring to the area as "The Swamp". The dry well has done a pretty good job of keeping up with the runoff. Water still collects, but I think a big part of the reason was because the extra dirt was sitting downstream from the well and it didn't have anywhere to go, so it kept pooling. Despite that the water still drained after a day, or two at max, so the project, even without the ability to run off, was still at least a partial success.

Most of excavated dirt to put in the dry well is what was used to fill in the settled area above, but there was still another 10-12 loads of dirt that needed to be removed to level out the area. Once the area was back (or close) to the original grade I rolled it, topped with 200# of top soil and seeded with a prosperity and midnight KBG blend. I rolled it again after the seed was thrown down and then sprayed some tenacity. The rest of my backyard is TTTF, so this is also an experiment to see how the KBG does back there, and in particular this low, potentially wet spot. The seed is also almost 4 years old, so we'll see how it germinates. I did throw down a little extra to compensate for its age.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Deng, that's a lot of work you did! :thumbup:


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@chrismar so, how did you get the grass up without a sod cutter? Use a shovel to carve out squares and then gently lift?

Also, how long was the sod 'out' before putting it back into place?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

social port said:


> @chrismar so, how did you get the grass up without a sod cutter? Use a shovel to carve out squares and then gently lift?


@social port, yep, pretty much. I cut a grid into the sod and around the perimeter with a shovel, and then used the shovel to cut under as evenly as possible.



social port said:


> Also, how long was the sod 'out' before putting it back into place?


The sod was "out" for about 15 hours. I did water it Sunday night around 8:30 to try and keep the roots moist. Unfortunately, it and the tarp were on the other area of the lawn for a bit too long as I'm starting to see some die-back where they were. Should bounce back though once I start the fall program next weekend!


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

*7 Day Update*

I've got grass babies in the drainage area! Hooray! ... and a few tenacity bleached weed babies. Boo!


The regraded area that was "sodded" is on the struggle bus. There's some green in there and it will no doubt eventually spread, but I was hoping for (a lot) less brown than I'm seeing. I'll probably throw some seed down tomorrow morning as some insurance.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Yikes, that project is big. Just doing areas a few feet wide is enough for me.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Mowed and sprayed what will probably be my final PGR app of the season. No FAS this time as I'll be starting the fall regimen soon.

Tomorrow will be prodiamine. Ugh. Sunday will be urea. Both should get watered in Sunday afternoon/evening.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Busy day in the lawn today. Prodiamine down in the front, back and beds. 6 tanks. So so so much better with the battery operated sprayer!

Also threw down the first round of urea! Woot!

And, finally, sharpened 2 sets of mower blades. The cut was looking very raggedy the last couple of cuts.

Drainage area grass babies are getting bigger! About 1.5" tall now. Two weeks since seed down. Sprout and pout will be here soon.

Sunken area looks like garbage, but there's some green, so I know some of the sod took. Hoping the fall regemin help it fill in before winter comes.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Yesterday morning after 3/4" rain:



So the area is still pooling, but not nearly as bad as it used to. You wouldn't even be able to tell if there were grass there. The standing water was gone by the time I got home from work around 6:30 yesterday evening.

We'll see how it does with the remnants of Florence later this week.


----------



## Shadow4478 (Aug 22, 2018)

I have t the read the entire journal 
Have you tried aerating and braking up the soil. Adding more organic soil to help the zone not to retain so much water takes time but may help


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Shadow4478 said:


> I have t the read the entire journal
> Have you tried aerating and braking up the soil. Adding more organic soil to help the zone not to retain so much water takes time but may help


I haven't tried that. This area of the lawn is former woodland, so the OM should be decent. I haven't had it formally tested though, maybe next year.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I forgot to post a pic of the regraded area:



Some green where the sod "took", but not as much as I was hoping for. Lots of filling in to do. No doubt the KBG is up to the challenge, but it might not look decent again until next spring. We'll see how the urea does over the next few weeks.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Got about 1.5" rain in the last 3 hours. Sadly the dry well is not holding up so great.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Got 3" of rain yesterday and last night. Crazy.



We were forecasted to get < than 1".


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Slowly filling in...


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Upgraded my granular fert storage solution this morning! Got some big pet food storage containers at Costco yesterday for $28.










They each hold about 65# of fert. I've got urea in the two on the left and 10-10-10 on the bottom right. Not sure what I'm going to put in the top right yet. I'm pondering pre-mixing FAS and throwing it in there and then weighing out how much I need for each app. Only problem with that is the heavier material might eventually settle to the bottom and the mix won't be uniform.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Got 1/2" rain last night. Some nice thunder boomers.

Sodded area continues to grow and spread thanks to the weekly nitrogen:


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Urea is definitely doing its job:










Area is filling in quite nicely. Should be undetectable by late spring I predict.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Ahhhh!! And I see a dandelion in the bottom of that pic! How did I miss that in my lime app this morning!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

That is filling in well. But there is a broad leaf weed in the bottom left of the picture that needs pulling.  :lol:


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> That is filling in well. But there is a broad leaf weed in the bottom left of the picture that needs pulling.  :lol:


There was actually TWO there!  

Both have been pulled and given a stern talking to!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

@chrismar looking good!


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

First frost of the season:


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Wow that's some awesome progress between October 3rd and 16th!!

Didn't realize we got our first frost here last night too - it dipped to 29 overnight. Ground temps are dropping quickly (today is 5 degrees lower than the 5 day rolling average).

Your front lawn looks pretty nice with the frost - extra blue!


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Mozart said:


> Wow that's some awesome progress between October 3rd and 16th!!


KBG is some amazing grass! That's why I love doing these sort of projects right before the fall feeding program begins. KBG + Urea = a spreading beast!



> Your front lawn looks pretty nice with the frost - extra blue!


Thanks!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

That's the fastest grass fill-in I've seen.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Put the garden to bed for the season today.

Before:









After:









It got a little out of control at the end there because we went on vacation. When we got back I didn't bother with getting it back under control, so it just did it's own thing for about a month.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Green said:


> That's the fastest grass fill-in I've seen.


Not quite as impressive from the other angle.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

chrismar said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > That's the fastest grass fill-in I've seen.
> ...


Thanks. I was starting to wonder how...
Now, back to reality. Still good progress, though.


----------

